# Dämpferfrage Helius AM und Monarch+



## hoschi2007 (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

welches Modell des Monarch Plus RC3 ist denn der Optimale für das Helius AM?:

Laut Suche  hier im Forum sollte Tune "Medium" der Richtige sein.
Wenn ich mir aber die Übersetzungskennlinie des AM´s anschaue und mit den Rockshox-Empfehlungen vergleiche, sollte "Low" der Richtige sein!?
Und sollte "normal" oder "High-Volume" Richtig sein?
Auch nach mehrfachem Lesen des Techno-Tipp-Fred, komme ich nicht klar.

Soweit ich herausgefunden habe gibt es folgende Varianten bei 216x63mm:

mid-rebound/low-compression
mid-rebound/med-compression
mid-rebound/high-compression
mid-rebound/low-compression (HV)
mid-rebound/med-compression (HV)
mid-rebound/high-compression (HV)

Falls es eine Rolle spielt: Ich wiege ca. 93kg und würde gerne 171mm oder 158mm Federweg nutzen.

Gruß hoschi


----------



## slayerrider (3. Dezember 2011)

Laut Nicolai brauchst du Mid tune.

Allerdings empfiehlt sich meiner Meinung nach überhaupt gleich ein ganz anderer Dämpfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superson1c (4. Dezember 2011)

Nämlich weil?


----------



## Martin1508 (4. Dezember 2011)

superson1c schrieb:


> Nämlich weil?



Ich denke, der RS Monarch plus passt von seiner Charakteristik überhaupt nicht zum Helius AM.

Ist der Sag passend auf 30% eingestellt rauscht du durch die Mitte durch und danach wird er unnormal progressiv. Dh du verschenkst viel von dem herrlichen AM Federweg. Zusätzlich finde ich die Zugstufe völlig überdämpft.


----------



## lakekeman (5. Dezember 2011)

Es empfielt sich auf jeden Fall ein low Rebound tune. Compression med sollte eigentlich bei dem Gewicht i.O. sein. Ab Werk so aber nicht zu kaufen.
Flatout Suspension macht dir eine individuelle Abstimmung.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Dezember 2011)

welcher luftdämpfer wäre denn empfehlenswert fürs helius am?


----------



## sluette (5. Dezember 2011)

da wirst du hier sicherlich keine eindeutige meinung zu bekommen. ich bin, wie diverse andere leute hier auch, mit dem fox dhx 5.0 air die letzten jahre sehr glücklich unterwegs gewesen, andere meinungen fallen da aber völlig gegenteilig zu aus. vom "standard" monarch sind die meissten nicht so begeistert. der  rocco von marzocchi splittet die meinungen wohl ähnlich wie der dhx. manitous findet man eher selten verbaut. 
ich werde in zukunft auch den monarch plus fahren, mal sehen wie er mir gefällt. falls nicht werde ich über tuning alá flatout suspension nachdenken oder ihn wieder gegen den dhx ersetzen.


----------



## hoschi2007 (5. Dezember 2011)

Bisher bin ich mit dem DHX4.0 Coil sehr gut gefahren - allerdings mit einem anderen Rahmen.
Das mit dem Durchrauschen geht mal gar nicht - wobei ich das auch des öfteren vom DHX5.0 Air gelesen habe.

Meint ihr das man ihm (Monarch+) das evtl. durch Tuning abgewöhnen könnte?
Bin jetzt kurz davor mir einen angepassten BOS zu holen...


----------



## Martin1508 (6. Dezember 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Es empfielt sich auf jeden Fall ein low Rebound tune. Compression med sollte eigentlich bei dem Gewicht i.O. sein. Ab Werk so aber nicht zu kaufen.
> Flatout Suspension macht dir eine individuelle Abstimmung.



Moin,

hab jetzt mit Flat out Kontakt gehabt. Werde jetzt den Rebound tunen lassen und zusätzlich den Dämpfer auf High Volume umbauen lassen. Das soll die Charakteristik deutlich linearer machen und trotzdem ausreichend Durchschlagschutz bieten. Bin gespannt und werde berichten.


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Dezember 2011)

Hab meinen Roco auch heute von Gino abgeholt. War defekt, hat Gino gerichtet und ich hab den noch gleich ein wenig pimpen lassen (mehr Druckstufe und mehr Endprogression). Bin mal gespannt, aber ich bin mir sicher, ich werde nicht enttäuscht sein.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (9. Dezember 2011)

Hab doch einen Punkt gemacht...


----------



## slayerrider (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde ja mal in Richtung Frankreich schauen und einen Vip'r ausprobieren. Preislich kommt man mit Dämpfer und Tuning auch auf etwas ähnliches.


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Dezember 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hab doch einen Punkt gemacht...


 
Hatte off topic Mist geschrieben und konnte anders nicht löschen.


----------



## Ti-Max (9. Dezember 2011)

Ah, ok. Bin ja um Satzzeichen und Orthographie stets bemüht


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Dezember 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab jetzt mit Flat out Kontakt gehabt. Werde jetzt den Rebound tunen lassen und zusätzlich den Dämpfer auf High Volume umbauen lassen. Das soll die Charakteristik deutlich linearer machen und trotzdem ausreichend Durchschlagschutz bieten. Bin gespannt und werde berichten.


 

Moin,

so hier mal ein kurzes Feedback vom heutigen Tag nach den ersten Abstimmungsmetern. Hab den Dämpfer (Monarch Plus) gestern bei Flatout abgeholt.

Folgendes wurde gemacht:
- High Volume Kammer
- altes Öl raus (7er), neues rein (3er)
- Zugstufe dynamischer abgestimmt

Das Ergebnis ist der Hammer. Der Dämpfer ist nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen. Die Kennlinie ist super linear, hat am Ende aber genug Progression gegen Durchschlag. Es war heute beim Abstimmen saukalt, deswegen gebe ich der Zugstufe noch eine Chance. Zur Zeit fahre ich sie komplett auf. Trotzdem kein Vergleich zu vorher. Deutlich lebendiger. 

Für mich ist der Dämpfer zur Zeit richtig abgestimmt. Ich kann aber diese Abstimmung nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen, da die Progression für die richtig harte Gangart (Bikepark mit Drops) wahrscheinlich zu gering ist und der Dämpfer durchschlagen könnte. Da ich aber in der Regel nur 2-3 mal pro Jahr nach Winterberg fahre, ist der Dämpfer zu 100% auf Enduro abgestimmt. Hierfür ist er nach dem ersten Eindruck perfekt. Vielleicht hilft die Info ja dem einen oder anderen weiter.

Grüße


----------



## sluette (10. Dezember 2011)

super info, mein Monarch plus wartet noch in seinem neuen AM auf die erste ausfahrt. mal sehen wie's wird, vielleicht werden ich dann auch mal bei gino durchbimmeln

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (13. Dezember 2011)

also meine karre wäre nun startklar, ich bin aber noch keinen meter gefahren (ausser in der werkstatt hin und her...). was ich aber schonmal zum Monarch plus positives sagen kann: ich habe den gleichen sag wie beim DHX mit ca. 2,5bar weniger druck.
habe ab nächste woche urlaub, vorher komme ich leider nicht zum biken...


----------



## ajag (13. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es für den Dämpfer eigentlich eine Gewichtstabelle oder Anleitung irgendwo online? Meine Suche danach war bisher erfolglos...


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Dezember 2011)

ajag schrieb:


> Gibt es für den Dämpfer eigentlich eine Gewichtstabelle oder Anleitung irgendwo online? Meine Suche danach war bisher erfolglos...



Nein,

Hab bisher auch nichts gefunden.


----------



## sluette (14. Dezember 2011)

gewichtstabelle macht keinen sinn da die abstimmung vom übersetztungsverhältniss abghängig ist. s.h. wenn dein bike ein verhältniss von ca. 2,5 hat (so wie mein AM zB) braucht der dämpfer bei gleichem fahrergewicht weniger druck als ein bike mit nem verhältniss von 3.0


----------



## Tompfl (14. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> gewichtstabelle macht keinen sinn da die abstimmung vom übersetztungsverhältniss abghängig ist. s.h. wenn dein bike ein verhältniss von ca. 2,5 hat (so wie mein AM zB) braucht der dämpfer bei gleichem fahrergewicht weniger druck als ein bike mit nem verhältniss von 3.0



wieviel druck habt ihr in eueren monarch plus bei welchen gewicht, habe bei 83 kg und 30% sag fast 200 psi drin (170 mm), ist das normal. kommt mir sehr viel vor? Bin allerdings noch nicht richtig gefahren nur mal schnell im garten rumgerollt.


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Dezember 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> wieviel druck habt ihr in eueren monarch plus bei welchen gewicht, habe bei 83 kg und 30% sag fast 200 psi drin (170 mm), ist das normal. kommt mir sehr viel vor? Bin allerdings noch nicht richtig gefahren nur mal schnell im garten rumgerollt.


 
Moin,

200 psi ist echt viel. Ich habe ihn auf 170mm mit 90 Kilo bei 180psi gehabt (mit der kleinen Kammer).

Grüße


----------



## sluette (14. Dezember 2011)

also meine unizeiten liegen ja schon ca. 12jahre in der vegangheit, darum habe ich gerade mal eine Umrechnungstool gefragt. das sagt mir das 200psi = 13,7896bar sind. finde ich jetzt nicht so super hoch.
meinen ollen dhx5.0air habe ich bei 94kg (nakerld) mit ca 17,5bar ohne probleme gefahren.
mit dem monarch+ bin ich jetzt noch nicht unterwegs gewesen, habe meine karre ja auch erst seit gestern fertig. die 17,5bar die ich ihm mal als startdruck gegeben habe, hat er allerdings mit vollständiger blockade quittiert. ich habe dann einmal auf's autoventil gedrückt und dann ging's schon. werde heute abend mal mit dem SAG einstellen beginnen...


----------



## Tompfl (14. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> also meine unizeiten liegen ja schon ca. 12jahre in der vegangheit, darum habe ich gerade mal eine Umrechnungstool gefragt. das sagt mir das 200psi = 13,7896bar sind. finde ich jetzt nicht so super hoch.
> meinen ollen dhx5.0air habe ich bei 94kg (nakerld) mit ca 17,5bar ohne probleme gefahren.
> mit dem monarch+ bin ich jetzt noch nicht unterwegs gewesen, habe meine karre ja auch erst seit gestern fertig. die 17,5bar die ich ihm mal als startdruck gegeben habe, hat er allerdings mit vollständiger blockade quittiert. ich habe dann einmal auf's autoventil gedrückt und dann ging's schon. werde heute abend mal mit dem SAG einstellen beginnen...



ok, schreib mal bitte kurz auf welche druck du kommst, danke


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Dezember 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> also meine unizeiten liegen ja schon ca. 12jahre in der vegangheit, darum habe ich gerade mal eine Umrechnungstool gefragt. das sagt mir das 200psi = 13,7896bar sind. finde ich jetzt nicht so super hoch.
> meinen ollen dhx5.0air habe ich bei 94kg (nakerld) mit ca 17,5bar ohne probleme gefahren.
> mit dem monarch+ bin ich jetzt noch nicht unterwegs gewesen, habe meine karre ja auch erst seit gestern fertig. die 17,5bar die ich ihm mal als startdruck gegeben habe, hat er allerdings mit vollständiger blockade quittiert. ich habe dann einmal auf's autoventil gedrückt und dann ging's schon. werde heute abend mal mit dem SAG einstellen beginnen...


 

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können (ich liebe den Konjunktiv), dass Fox Elemente meist mit höheren Drücken als RS gefahren werden. Mein alter RP 23 im Stumpi brauchte auch deutlich mehr. Ein Kollege fährt die Lyrik und fährt bei gleicher Statur deutlich weniger Druck als ich in der Talas 36.


----------



## ajag (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich wiege ca. 86kg plus Kit. Ich habe mit 11bar angefangen und bin jetzt bei 13bar damit ist der Sag ok, ca. 25%. Was ich noch gerne wüsste was der Compression Heben bewirken soll. Ist max nun bei dem Hebel Maximal Hart oder Maximal weich? Ich merke da zwischen den Stellungen kaum bis gar keinen Unterschied. Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich keine Erfahrung mit Fullys habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superson1c (14. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn der Hebel vom Dämpfer weg steht, dann sollte er "härter" sein.

Bei mir merkt man da auch nicht soooo viel Unterschied.


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Dezember 2011)

ajag schrieb:


> Ich wiege ca. 86kg plus Kit. Ich habe mit 11bar angefangen und bin jetzt bei 13bar damit ist der Sag ok, ca. 25%. Was ich noch gerne wüsste was der Compression Heben bewirken soll. Ist max nun bei dem Hebel Maximal Hart oder Maximal weich? Ich merke da zwischen den Stellungen kaum bis gar keinen Unterschied. Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich keine Erfahrung mit Fullys habe.


 
So hat er am wenigsten Druckstufe und ist damit soft. Also eigentlich die perfekte Einstellung. Da der Helius AM so gut wie gar keine Antriebseinflüsse hat, lasse ich Ihn so gut wie immer auf der Position. Hebel nach unten heißt, dass die Druckstufe stärker wir und der Dämpfer damit härter. Du unterdückst damit Antriebseinflüsse, kastrierst aber gleichzeitig die Performance des Fahrwerks.


----------



## sluette (14. Dezember 2011)

sooo, habe gerade nochmal genau gemessen und den sag auf 25% eingestellt. ich komme auf ziemlich genau 200psi bei vollem federweg wohl gemerkt und ca. 98kg (inkl. business casual). ich bin begeistert, erstaunlich wenig druck im vergleich zum alten DHX5.0Air


----------



## superson1c (15. Dezember 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> So hat er am wenigsten Druckstufe und ist damit soft. Also eigentlich die perfekte Einstellung. Da der Helius AM so gut wie gar keine Antriebseinflüsse hat, lasse ich Ihn so gut wie immer auf der Position. Hebel nach unten heißt, dass die Druckstufe stärker wir und der Dämpfer damit härter. Du unterdückst damit Antriebseinflüsse, kastrierst aber gleichzeitig die Performance des Fahrwerks.



Hm, irgendwie scheint was mit meinem AC nicht zu stimmen. Bei mir wippt die Bude ordentlich. Bei Fahrt auf Asphalt auf dem 36er Blatt und (meiner Meinung nach) recht "rundem" Tritt, wippt der Dämpfer im Bereich von >10mm bei 57mm Hub. Das ist mir eigentlich zuviel. Im Wiegetritt, wenn ich das Gewicht weiter vorne habe, wird's merklich ruhiger.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (1. Mai 2012)

Ich hol den Beitrag hier mal wieder hoch....
Ich suche gerade für mein Helius AM einen Dämpfer und bin dabei auf den Monarch Plus RC3 gestossen. Gibts da mittlerweile schon ein paar Erfahrungen mit dem Helius zu? Was brauche ich für ein Tune? Mach die High Volume Version Sinn? Wiege fahrfertig etwas über 70 kg und bin eher abfahrtsorientiert


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Mai 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so hier mal ein kurzes Feedback vom heutigen Tag nach den ersten Abstimmungsmetern. Hab den Dämpfer (Monarch Plus) gestern bei Flatout abgeholt.
> 
> ...



Kann ich so unterschreiben!

Danke an Gino von Flatout. Endlich geht der Dämpfer wie er soll.


----------



## Tompfl (7. Mai 2012)

So nun auch von mir ein kleiner Bericht.
Habe den Monarch Plus, nachdem der Dämpfer absolut überdämpft in der Einstellung von Nicolai war, zu Sport Import zur Überprüfung gesendet.
Nach kurzen telefonischen Kontakt wurde mir auf Garantie ein neuer Dämpfer mit geänderten Tune zugesendet. (Vielen Dank für den super Service an die Fa. Sport Import) Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 90 kg. Habe nun einen Dämpfer mit Mid Rebound/High Compression und das Teil macht auf einmal was es soll. Linearer Verlauf und ausreichende Endprogression. Zudem lässt er sich nun auch mit dem roten Stellrad und dem blauen Hebel merklich anpassen. Bin nun erstmal zufrieden und werde das ganze in 2 Wochen in Meran auch im härteren Gelände mal ausgiebig testen.


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Mai 2012)

damn, hätte ich mir etwa 90 euro sparen können?

frage mich, wieviele leute noch probleme mit ihren empfohlenen m/m tunes hatten?
vielleicht sollte N das nochmal überdenken und eine andere empfehlung ausgeben.


----------



## Tompfl (7. Mai 2012)

Ja ich versteh das auch nicht, der Dämpfer in m/m hat ja gar nicht funktioniert, vielleicht liegts ja auch am Fahrergewicht, kann sein das er besser bei 70 kg Fahrergewicht funktioniert. Bei meinen 90 kg, definitiv die falsche Auslegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (8. Mai 2012)

Irgendwas passt da nicht, oder ich lese falsch...
Dir war der Dämpfer in M/M überdämpft, in der Druckstufe nehme ich an - als Lösung hat er jetzt M/H ? Da hat er ja einfach noch mehr Dämpfung.

Die Kritik am Monarch+ ist oft die überdämpfte Zugstufe, auch in anderen Rahmen - das ist jetzt nicht N spezifisch.
Aber das trifft hier ja nicht zu.


----------



## Tompfl (8. Mai 2012)

Da muss ich Dir recht geben, so hab ich das bisher auch immer verstanden,
Fakt ist aber das ich nun nen Dämpfer habe in m/h und dieser ist über den ganzen Federweg wesentlich aktiver vom Ansprechverhalten, bei allerdings weniger Endprogression. Die Progression am Ende ist aber noch vollkommen ausreichend. Blick da im Moment auch nicht so richtig durch, bin jedenfalls richtig froh, dass mein Hinterbau nun macht was er soll.


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Mai 2012)

Also, Sram/RS hat ja auf dem Sea Otter Festival auch die Neuigkeiten vorgestellt. Unter anderem auch den überarbeiteten Monarch. Aus sage von RS war, dass in der Vergangenheit die überdämpfte Zugstufe!!! ob kritisiert wurde. Dies war nicht nur, in der von Nicolai empfohlenen, Tune der Fall. Augenscheinlich hat der Monarch in der 2011 Version nicht unerhebliche Probleme gemacht.

Für mich hat es sich eh erledigt. Der CCBD Air ist ein Traum

Grüße


----------



## marco2 (8. Mai 2012)

Hab seit vorgestern den Vivid Air im AM: unglaublich, wie viel besser als der DHX Air der ist. Vielleicht ist der CCDB ja sogar noch besser, aber der Vivid kommt dem heiligen Gral grad schon sehr nahe.


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Mai 2012)

marco2 schrieb:


> Hab seit vorgestern den Vivid Air im AM: unglaublich, wie viel besser als der DHX Air der ist. Vielleicht ist der CCDB ja sogar noch besser, aber der Vivid kommt dem heiligen Gral grad schon sehr nahe.


 

Gute Wahl!!!


----------



## hoschi2007 (8. Mai 2012)

Mit welchem Federweg fahrt ihr denn das AM?:
171, 158, 147 oder 139mm?
Die 4 Dämpferpositionen haben ja verschiedene Anlenkverhältnisse.
Wenn ich die Diagramme auf der N-Homepage richtig interpretiere sind das folgende Übersetzungsverhältnisse:
171=2,9
158=2,6
147=2,4
139=2,2

Ist das korrekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (8. Mai 2012)

Das ist das Übersetzungsverhältnis zu Beginn der Anlenkung.
Über des gesamten Federweg gemittelt kannst du das berechnen, Federweg / Dämpferhub.


----------



## ritroh (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich hatte mich auch länger mit der Dämpferfrage im Helius AM beschäftigt. Fahre ein 2009er Modell und hatte als Dämpfer den Monarch 4.2 (200 mm/51 mm Hub) verbaut. Der Hinterbau hat mir nicht mehr so richtig gefallen. Nach längeren Leseeinheiten hier im Forum habe ich folgendes verändert:

- Neue Dämpferaufnahme von Nicolai (-13)
- Neuer Dämpfer: Monarch plus (216 mm/63 mm Hub), Tune M/M
- Feintuning des Dämpfers durch flatout suspension
- Fahre jetzt mit den knapp 160 mm Federweg, weil bei den 171 mm mit den zur Zeit verbauten Reifen, diese mit dem Sitzrohr kollidieren, wenn der Dämpfer vollständig einfedert. Habe somit ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von rund 2,5.

Was soll ich sagen, das Fahrwerk funktioniert super. Mit meinen rund 70 kg (ohne Klamotten) fahre ich den Dämpfer mit rund 130 psi. Dafür musste die Zugstufe deutlich schneller gemacht werden. Die Druckstufe habe ich auch ein wenig reduzieren (mag es lieber soft) und die Progression meinem momentanen Fahrkönnen anpassen lassen.

Ich nutze den Federweg sehr gut aus, habe auch nach Sprüngen immer noch etwas Reserven. Perfekt. Danke an Gino von flatout. 

Und jetzt? Jetzt merke ich, dass die Gabel (Magura Wotan von 2010)besser sein könnte, das ist dann die nächste Baustelle. Das hört wohl nie auf. 

Grüsse


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Mai 2012)

Da hast Recht! Es hört nie auf;-)


----------

